# AMT Dragula-Special Tin Edition



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

This kit wasnt that simple lol, very small and flimsy for adult hands,model was built out of box.This kit is very dear to me, because I had it as a kid in 1966.
Hope you like this unusual little jewel of a showrod.
Thanks for looking, all comments welcome.Some pics may be a tad blurred, I tried my best with this 7 year old camera lol.
Randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a nice build. I finished mine about a month ago and just finished my Koach today. The Koach was somewhat more work than Dragula was but I put a lot of effort into it, lots of small detailing. And for me it was a similar experience. I know I had the Dragula when it was released and I was about 13 but I am now uncertain if I had the Koach back then. My finances were very limited at that time, lawn mowing money mostly. But again, nice job on a neat kit. Take a look at my post and in my photo section for my pictures of the Munsters cars.

Bob K.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great pics Bob , yeah I love these vintage car kits, I am working on a vintage boot hill express righ now-alot of work lol.
I seen the dragula and boot hill in comic ads as akid, I just drooled, great time to be a kid of 11.Looking forard to your Koach, the gold pin strips are a bear on the fenders.
Randy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Randy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've even painted in the coffin liner! 
I've always loved this car and have dozens of pics of it- some as it was being built by Barris & co. and some with the body off in full colour. I plan on doing a superdetail job on mine (I have the Blueprinter issue that I've already cut up) and it's a project I can't wait to get my teeth into.
I have a really good article on the Boothill Express in an old magazine with great shots of the undercarriage. That's another of my all time favourites that'll be getting the full treatment one day. 
It'll be interesting to see how you handle the bodywork on yours- the original's painted in gold candy with different shades of basecoat to add depth. The biggest problem I'm having is finding out which basecoats went where....
Again mate, beautiful work on your Dragula!!

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> Excellent work Randy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> You've even painted in the coffin liner!
> I've always loved this car and have dozens of pics of it- some as it was being built by Barris & co. and some with the body off in full colour. I plan on doing a superdetail job on mine (I have the Blueprinter issue that I've already cut up) and it's a project I can't wait to get my teeth into.
> I have a really good article on the Boothill Express in an old magazine with great shots of the undercarriage. That's another of my all time favourites that'll be getting the full treatment one day.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment Chris, I will airbrush candy gold over a base of white primer, then very thin layers of transparent colours of orange, yellow,brown, red.This kit is so fragile for adult hands, parts can break very easily, since this kit is a vintage kit, I wont do any altering, but it will still look nice.
here is the kit, I am doing a wip on this kit on another forum, here is the link.

http://www.escalemodels.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8184


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

This Dragula is molded in white plastic.
Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Cool Dragula, Randy! I never had the Dragula growing up, but did build the Munster's Koach. Very, very clean. Thanks for posting! - Denis


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice! I like that you dulled the rear slicks. Nice touch.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Shawn L (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks guys!!!!

randy


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

You did a wonderful job! The colors, the details - it's perfect! Your photography is excellent, too! :thumbsup:


----------

